# Extended Archery Deer



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So can somebody explain to me how this works? Will the areas be the same as last year? How do you know what area your allowed to hunt? -Thanks


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It the same as last year. the only thing changed is it all end on Nov 30 no more dec 1-15 doe hunt. You cant hunt the extended in tell the season ends. In less you have a elk tag.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/huntereducation/1063-extended-archery-ethics-course.html


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> It the same as last year. the only thing changed is it all end on Nov 30 no more dec 1-15 doe hunt. You cant hunt the extended in tell the season ends. In less you have a elk tag.


 unless you have a Wasatch West Archery Deer tag, Right??


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks guys, so does all this mean I can hunt any extended area I want?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So same question as my last post, and another; when I click on the "Begin the archery ethics course" on the DWR website, it says that "the extended archery season is over, but feel free to take the course." If I take it now, will it count for this years extended season?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

outdoorser said:


> So same question as my last post, and another; when I click on the "Begin the archery ethics course" on the DWR website, it says that "the extended archery season is over, but feel free to take the course." If I take it now, will it count for this years extended season?


You can hunt any extended archery area, if you have an unpunched archery tag. The extended archery course will be up later this year. It gets pulled down part of the year. I think they want you to take it close to the season, so it is fresh on your mind.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks, lonetree


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

goosefreak said:


> unless you have a Wasatch West Archery Deer tag, Right??


What are you talking bout goose? I doesn't matter what archery tag you have. As long as you have a general archery tag for anywhere in the state, you can hunt the extended Wasatch Front during the extended dates. :grin:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

outdoorser said:


> Thanks guys, so does all this mean I can hunt any extended area I want?


If you have a general season archery deer tag for any unit in the state and you weren't able to fill it during the general archery season, then you can hunt the Ogden Extended area, Wasatch Front Extended area, and/or the Uintah Basin Extended area for any deer from Sept. 14 through Nov. 30.

If you have a general season archery elk tag and you weren't able to fill it during the general archery season, then you can hunt the Wasatch Front Extended area and/or the Uintah Basin Extended area for any elk from Sept 14 through Dec 15 and/or the Sanpete Valley Extended area from Nov 9 through Dec 31.

Keep in mind that those Extended hunts/areas don't become such until after the general archery season ends. To hunt those areas during the general season you must have the permit that pertains to that area. They're regular archery hunts before Sept 14.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> If you have a general season archery deer tag for any unit in the state and you weren't able to fill it during the general archery season, then you can hunt the Ogden Extended area, Wasatch Front Extended area, and/or the Uintah Basin Extended area for any deer from Sept. 14 through Nov. 30.
> 
> If you have a general season archery elk tag and you weren't able to fill it during the general archery season, then you can hunt the Wasatch Front Extended area and/or the Uintah Basin Extended area for any elk from Sept 14 through Dec 15 and/or the Sanpete Valley Extended area from Nov 9 through Dec 31.
> 
> Keep in mind that those Extended hunts/areas don't become such until after the general archery season ends. To hunt those areas during the general season you must have the permit that pertains to that area. They're regular archery hunts before Sept 14.


But if you have a archery elk tag you can still hunt the front any time because it state wide. You just cant hunt it for deer.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> But if you have a archery elk tag you can still hunt the front any time because it state wide. You just cant hunt it for deer.


True! I guess I didn't make that clear. Sorry! In any case, archery hunting is way better (so far!).


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> It the same as last year. the only thing changed is it all end on Nov 30 no more dec 1-15 doe hunt. You cant hunt the extended *in tell* the season ends. *In less* you have a elk tag.


Dude! Yer gonna drive me to drinkin!!!

_*Until Until Until Until Until Until Until Until Until Until Until Until Until

Unless Unless Unless Unless Unless Unless Unless Unless Unless Unless

*_Tattoo that in yer brain! I know you can do it!!! At least "in tell" next time... Sheesh!*\\-\\*


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Dude! Yer gonna drive me to drinkin!!!
> 
> _*Until Until Until Until Until Until Until Until Until Until Until Until Until
> 
> ...


ok until until until until until until until until

unless unless unless unless unless unless unless


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> What are you talking bout goose? I doesn't matter what archery tag you have. As long as you have a general archery tag for anywhere in the state, you can hunt the extended Wasatch Front during the extended dates. :grin:


 What I mean mr. Bowhunter, is that you can't hunt the wasatch front until after the general season is over, unless you have that tag for that unit, that's what I thought, and I posted that more as a question, but I have that tag, so I guess it doesn't matter, thats what i'm talkin bout.... what area is your tag again??


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

What if you have a general season any weapon bull or buck tag... Can you pickup an extended archery tag too if you don't fill your any weapon tag during general season?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Slayer said:


> What if you have a general season any weapon bull or buck tag... Can you pickup an extended archery tag too if you don't fill your any weapon tag during general season?


no you can not.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

No you need archery tag or dedicated tag to hunt the Wasatch west extended area.

If you have an any weapon Wasatch west tag you can only hunt the "RIFLE" hunt! Guess what? RIfLES/MUZZYS are not allowed on the Wasatch west extended archery area.


----------

